# CPC-A Fort Worth, Texas seeking position



## Reason (Jun 6, 2011)

My name is Cathy Reason, I am a CPC-A looking for a coding job in Fort Worth or surrounding areas.  Please feel free to contact me at my email address: reasoncathy@yahoo.com. My resume follows:

Cathy Reason
804 Max Street
Fort Worth, Texas 76108
Cell: 817-988-2379
Home: 817-246-8598
Email: reasoncathy@yahoo.com
Medical Coder
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice with over 250 Hours training. Energetic professional with exceptional analytical, organizational and people skills. Strong personal ethics and integrity. Good conflict-resolution skills. Work well under pressure and deadlines. Willing to work weekends, all shifts and overtime. Excellent communicator seeking a challenging Medical Coder position with the opportunity for professional growth.
Education and Credentials
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice (CPC-A) 12/2010
(Passed American Academy of Professional Coders Exam)
Advanced Coding CPT (Current Procedure Terminology) 11/20/10 – Mediquick Physician Services, River Oaks, TX
Coding Procedures-Advanced 12/8/2007 - Tarrant County Community College, Hurst ,TX
ICD-9-CM Coding 5/12/2007 - Tarrant County Community College, Hurst, TX
Medical Terminology 12/14/2006 - Tarrant County Community College, Hurst, TX
Advanced Coding Class. Trained in reading operative reports and selecting correct procedure codes for billing physicians services. Knowledge of coding within Medicare guidelines to prevent rejection of claims. Trained in selecting proper HCPCS Medicare codes.
ICD9-CM Class. Trained in selecting correct diagnosis codes to highest degree of specificity to correctly
code for insurance reimbursement
Medical Terminology Class. Trained in medical terminology pertaining to
anatomy, acronyms, prefixes, suffixes and definition of medical terms.
Member of AAPC (American Academy of Professional Coders)
Nurse's Aide Training 9/1971 - Keypunch Academy - Bakersfield, CA
Computer skills include Medisoft Billing, Microsoft Word, Excel.
Experience
Administrative Assistant 8/1986 - Present
Package Conveyer Company, Fort Worth, TX Responsible for data entry, filing, faxing, telephone, customer service, mail, billing, processing invoices for accounts payable.


----------

